# BK is back?



## bigkick (Jul 31, 2022)

BK coaching youth soccer again!  Let's see if he can get past that MLS/US Soccer blacklist


----------



## mlx (Jul 31, 2022)

What’s the story with this guy?


----------



## Brav520 (Jul 31, 2022)

Maybe this 









						Why was LA Galaxy academy coach Brian Kleiban fired?
					

The speculation continues




					www.lagconfidential.com


----------



## Zvezdas (Aug 1, 2022)

Hahaha been almost a year w RSC, old news...


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Aug 1, 2022)

This is good "news" for So Cal youth soccer.  Wish he would coach girls...girls soccer badly need coaches like BK.


----------



## 3leches (Aug 1, 2022)

Well now is the time to prove if is a good coach or not. He had a good group of kids brought along with him from Chivas USA. Limited experience with him at Galaxy , this will be interesting.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 1, 2022)

You only think you know.....


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 2, 2022)

Has bills to pay?

Not too many "A" coaches are going to slum it and coach youth in a regular club so maybe he's going to try to rehab, control himself this time, use more appropriate language and not push to the point where some cry abuse but you never known he's very smart soccer wise.


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 2, 2022)

timbuck said:


> You only think you know.....


Do tell!


----------



## timbuck (Aug 3, 2022)

Mystery Train said:


> Do tell!


That's just a line that he used to say on Twitter all the time about the stupidity of American soccer fans and media.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 3, 2022)

timbuck said:


> That's just a line that he used to say on Twitter all the time about the stupidity of American soccer fans and media.


And while they have some valid points,  going about things they way they did really made a fool of LAG management, pissing off the bosses to many times and they will show you the door.  The camel was losing  there star players for peanuts to 2nd division teams overseas.

When you spend 4m+ yearly on your academy, don't win championships, can't make the playoffs even in USl 2nd team,  and you produced very few 1st teamers and they ones that are really good leave it's a tough pill to swallow


----------



## timbuck (Aug 4, 2022)

I attended one of their clinics a few years back.  Really good stuff and very different than other coaching classes I've taken.
BUT-  they really should only be coaching TOP level boys that want to go pro.  I couldn't imagine their messaging to a group of Flight 1/2 girls in SoCal league.
Anyone know what happened between BK and That Croatian Guy? (He used to run the 3four3 podcasts).  Is Joey Cascio still affiliated with them?


----------



## Soccer Dad & Ref (Aug 4, 2022)

timbuck said:


> I attended one of their clinics a few years back.  Really good stuff and very different than other coaching classes I've taken.
> BUT-  they really should only be coaching TOP level boys that want to go pro.  I couldn't imagine their messaging to a group of Flight 1/2 girls in SoCal league.
> Anyone know what happened between BK and That Croatian Guy? (He used to run the 3four3 podcasts).  Is Joey Cascio still affiliated with them?


not sure what exactly happened with them, but John (That Croatian Guy) does not run the 3four3 podcast, and is about to start his own. He referees more than anything now. As a fellow referee, I look forward to hearing him again. He had great discussions with a lot of cool people.


----------



## Zvezdas (Aug 22, 2022)

timbuck said:


> I attended one of their clinics a few years back.  Really good stuff and very different than other coaching classes I've taken.
> BUT-  they really should only be coaching TOP level boys that want to go pro.  I couldn't imagine their messaging to a group of Flight 1/2 girls in SoCal league.
> Anyone know what happened between BK and That Croatian Guy? (He used to run the 3four3 podcasts).  Is Joey Cascio still affiliated with them?



Cascio is now with Rebels SC...


----------

